# Fragen zur Überwinterung



## Teichforum.info (28. Sep. 2003)

Hi!

Ich habe diesen Winter vor meine 6 kois im GFK Hälterbecken (etwa 1000 liter mit eigebautem Mattenfilter und 1500 liter pumpenleistung) im Haus zu überwintern.
Weil ich letztes Jahr zu viele Verluste hatte durch die extreme Kälte.

Da es nun so 20 grad Wassertemperatur da drin sein werden ,machen Sie ja keine Winterruhe. Oder doch?
Soll ich sie füttern ab und zu?
Ich will das Becken mit Leitungswasser füllen und 2 Wochen einfahren lassen.Is das OK?
Wann sollte ich Die Kois umsetzen?

MfG!


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Harti!!

Wenn Du sie nicht fütterst werden sie dir verhungern!!!. Man sollte den Kois wenigstens einen Monat Winterruhe ermöglichen. Du solltest Teichwasser zum Befüllen Deinens GFK-Beckens verwenden. Ausserdem solltest Du auch noch einen Filterstarter reinkippen damit sich die Bakterien schön ansiedeln können. Ausserdem solltest du ein bischen Füttern in der Einlaufphase damit die Bakterien auch was zu schnabulieren
haben. Sonst fällt mir spontan kein weiterer Tip ein, muß auch jetzt raus.

Gruz chris


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Harti!!

Ich bins nochmal, check mal Deine Pumpenleistung zum Verhältnis Oberfläche Filterpatronen scheint mir auf den ersten Blick zuviel Wasser zu sein. Wie groß ist denn das Becken jetzt überhaupt??

Gruz Chris


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Sep. 2003)

hallo harti,



> 1000 lieter mit eigebautem Mattenfilter und 1500 lieter pumpenleistung



wie chris schon sagte - hier stimmt was nicht ???

was das füttern betrifft - da fische ja wechselblüter sind passen sie ihre aktivität der wassertemp. an - und bei 20* schalten sie nicht auf annähernd null runter - deshalb ihrem hunger entsprechend oder einwenig weniger (dann wird die filterung nicht so belastet) füttern.

sauerstoff nicht vergessen - wenn du licht beim becken hast schaden auch ein paar unterwasserpflanzen nichts - die helfen das wasser stabil zu halten.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Sep. 2003)

Es ist ein blaues Hälterbecken mit etwa 1000 liter Wasser drin.
Es sollen meine  6 Kois  über Winter rein.
Es steht im hellen und in dem Becken ist ein "Hamburger Mattenfilter" (40x60 cm Filtermatte 5cm stark über Eck)
der mit einer Pumpe 1500 liter/h betrieben wird (mit Defuser)
Das ist völlig ausreichend.
Das mit den Bakterien mache ich auch.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Sep. 2003)

*Überwinterrung*

Hallo Harti,
Aber was wichtig ist, ist die größe der Koi?????
Du kannst keine 6 Koi in 1000 liter halten wenn sie vielleicht schon 30 cm groß sind.
Da wird es schon arg eng.
Bei kleinen Koi mag es ja gehen.
Du mußt immer bedenken, das bei so wenig wasser und so viel Fisch im verhältnis gesehen dein Filter stark überdemensioniert seni muß.
Ich hatte letztes jahr meine koi auch im keller überwintern lassen und hatte eine innenhälterung mit 3000 litern und es waren auch nur 6 koi die sich darin tummelten, hatte aber desweilen doch mal probleme mit der wasserqualität, obwohl der Filter sehr groß war.
An deiner stelle würde ich die fische im teich lassen und zusehen wie du den teich winterfest bekommst. mit plane oder sonstiges.
wenn dein teich und dein wasser in ordnung ist sollte es im frühjahr eigentlich keine probleme geben.
Kommt natürlich auch darauf an wie tief dein teich ist.
Ich habe die erfahrung gemacht , das man im frühjahr erst recht probs bekommt wenn man die fische im keller überwintern läßt.
Da man sehr lange warten muß bis das wasser im teich die richtige temperatur hat, ist es auch nicht sehr einfach die fische wieder rauszusetzen.
Frage??? hast du im winter den filter durchlaufen lassen oder ihn abgestellt???
Gruß Stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Sep. 2003)

Sie sind von 15 bis 30 cm groß.
Ich habe nur eine Tiefe von 1,50 m im teich.
Ich habe natürlich nicht den Filter an im Winter.
Keine Sorge ich bin kein Anfänger. :razz: 

Das Becken und der Mattenfilter sind völlig ausreichend,das glaube mir.
Ich habe auch mit Aquaristik zu tun und züchte Frontosas die auch 30 cm groß werden.
Wichtig ist ein Wöchentlicher Teilwasserwechsel im Becken.
Im Frühlig (ab Anfang Mai) werden Sie langsam an die Temp im Teich angeglichen.
Das ist kein Problem für sie.
Wann holt ihr denn nun die Fische ungefähr rein???


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Sep. 2003)

Grüß Euch!

Man sollte eines hier kurz erwähnen:
Koi halten keine WINTERruhe, sie halten eine KÄLTEruhe... sprich: wenn das Wasser NIE kalt wird, dann sind sie auch NIE im Ruhezustand und wollen weiterhin Fressen und umsorgt werden!

Auch ich möchte mich im Übrigen den anderen anschliessen: 1000l Volumen und 1500l Pumpenleistung ? Da stimmt aber was mit dem Verhältnis ordentlich nicht!
Gibt's keine schwächere Pumpe ?

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Sep. 2003)

die Filterleistung verschlechtert sich eher mit  höherer Pumpenleistung.
Man muss nicht übertreiben.
Wenn ein langsamer Filterdurchfluss ist wird das Wasser viel besser gefiltert von den Filterbakterien.
Wichtiger ist die Filterfläche und der Teilwasserwechsel.
Man darf eine Hälterung in einem Becken nicht mit einer Hälterung Teich vergleichen.

Schade,daß ich keine Antworten auf die Frage bekomme die mich interessiert.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Sep. 2003)

ach so, ja, sorry, da war ja noch eine Frage... fast vergessen ;-)
also, ich nehm meine Fische zwar nicht raus, aber ich höre mitte Oktober mit der Fütterung auf... ca. zu der Zeit sollten meiner Meinung nach auch die Koi aus dem Wasser geholt werden, so quasi vor dem ersten Frost, damit ihre Abwehrkräfte noch stabil sind

Hängt aber auch davon ab, wo du du her bist... hoch im norden oder süden ?

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Sep. 2003)

Gut! Dann werde ich am Wochenende mal Das Becken aufbauen und einfahren lassen.
Ich werde sehen wie es funktioniert.Ein zusätzlicher Aussenfilter dürfte kein Problem sein,wenn das Wasser zu negativ wird.
Ein Bekannter hatte vorigen Winter 8 kois in einer Regentonne ohne Filter und Licht mit nur einem Belüfter der 2 Stunden am Tag lief.
Er hatte nur alle 10Tage die hälfte Wasser gewechselt.
Das ging auch ohne Verluste gut.
Die Kois halten schon einiges aus.
Nur die Wassertemperatur sollte 4 Grad nicht unterschreiten.
Letzten Winter hatte ich eine 40 cm Eisdecke auf dem Teich.


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Sep. 2003)

*Überwinterung*

Hallo Harti,
ich habe meine Koi immer bei einer Wassertemperatur von 10°C in die Innenhälterung geholt, und bin damit gut gefahren.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Sep. 2003)

Hallo

Für die Mattengröße von 40cm*60cm =2400cm² ist die Pumpenleistung an der oberen Grenze. Aus Sicht der Beckengröße könnte man noch auf bis zu 2500 l/h hochgehen, vorausgesetzt die Koi sind nicht in der Kälteruhe, da sie gegen die Strömung anschwimmen müssen.

Bei dem Becken ist allerdings nach meiner Meinung die Matte zu klein, sie sollte 4000cm² bis5000cm² groß sein bei einer Pumpenleistung von 1500 l/h bis 2500 l/h.

Bei hohen Temperaturen muss auch normal weiter gefüttert werden.


Links:

http://www.deters-ing.de/Filtertechnik/Filter.htm

http://www.deters-ing.de/Berechnungen/Berechnungen.htm


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Stefan (Gärtner)


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Sep. 2003)

Durch die wohnliche Nutzung meines Kellers werden wohl so 20-24 grad Wassertemperatur sein.
Ich hab noch eine 2te Pumpe mit 1600 l/h da .
Ich werde es vor Ort dann entscheiden was ich mache.
Vieleicht stelle ich auch ein Aussenfilter noch dazu. dea:


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Sep. 2003)

*hm...*

Ich   hab das  alles   mal  mitgelesen,  da  wird einem  ja  angst und  bange um seine Fische , zumal ich meine  garnicht reinholen kann.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Okt. 2003)

Hi Irma,
da brauchst Du keine Angst bekommen. Koi gehören nicht in den Keller. Die sollen mal schön draußen bleiben. Natürlich müßen die Teichbedingungen stimmen und die Fische müßen fit und gesund sein. 
Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Okt. 2003)

Ich denke auch, daß man alle Fürsorge übertreiben kann... in Japan gibt es Leute, die den ganzen Teich ins Wohnzimmer verlegt haben, mit einer Schleuse nach aussen   

Wie r.t. schon sagte... wenn die Fische gesund sind, und zudem die Wassertiefe ausreichend ist, dann wird nix passieren

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Okt. 2003)

*Re: hm...*



			
				Irma schrieb:
			
		

> Ich   hab das  alles   mal  mitgelesen,  da  wird einem  ja  angst und  bange um seine Fische , zumal ich meine  garnicht reinholen kann.



Wie tief ist denn dein Teich?


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Okt. 2003)

*hi*

Also  an der  tiefsten  stelle  so 1,20. hab  seit 5 Jahren  Koi`s  drin  im  Winter  eine  Heitzung  zusätzlich  damit  nicht  zufriert . Bis  jetzt  war alles  in  ordnung .Durch  den  Winter hab ich bisher  noch  keine  verluste gehabt,  würde  ich aber auch  schrecklich  finden .

Ist halt wenn ich das  les  mein ich immer  ich müßt noch was  tun ????


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Okt. 2003)

Hi Irma,

mir geht es genau so wie Dir. Ich meine auch immer, ich müßte noch was oder mehr tun.

Für mich und meine Koi :mrgreen: ist es auch der 1. Winter.
Die Nächte sind ja schon recht kalt und Wassertemperatur geht auch stetig abwärts. Also ich in den nächsten Baumarkt und Luftpolsterfolie gekauft. Damit wird dann jede Nacht der Teich abgedeckt und morgens wieder aufgedeckt  :mukkies: .  So kann ich im Moment noch die Temperatur bei 15 Grad halten und meine Süßen noch eine Weile füttern.
Außerdem haben meine Nachbarn so auch noch was zu schmunzeln.
Ist vielleicht alles etwas übertrieben, aber ich denke, der Winter ist noch lang genug.

Gruß
Sushi


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Okt. 2003)

hallo irma,

denke bei diesen voraussetzungen brauchst du dir in keinster weise bange zu sein - sollte tatsächlich mal ein verlust eintreten - so war es ein fisch der geschwächt aus irgendwelchen gründen in den winter ging.

wichtig daß immer eine freie öffnung im teich ist zum gasaustausch.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Okt. 2003)

*Schön*

Schön auch mal  was  beruhigendes  zu  lesen. Von  so  vielen  Fachmännern  umgeben  muß Frau ja  ab und  an  zweifel bekommen.  Ich  muß zugeben  das  der  Teich  in diesem ausmass mein Wunsch und  meine  arbeit ist. Mein Mann hat  keine Lust und  Interesse an  Teichwirtschaft und  Garten. Nur in  ganz  besonders  schweren  fällen kann ich auf  ihn zählen   . Ist auch besser  so.......


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Sushi!!

Ich hoffe das du die Polsterfolie nicht nur aufs Wassser legst. Es kann dir passieren das ein Koi mal auf die Folie schwimmt und nicht mehr runter kommt. Also damit würdest du deine Fischels faast mehr gefährden.
Wenns geht nimm ein paar Latten und klemm die Folie da drauf dann ist es sicherer.

Gruz Chris


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Chris

Keine Angst, ich will meine Fische nicht Lufttrocknen.
In der Mitte schwimmt ein Reifen mit Gestell obendrauf...darüber das Laubschutznetz... und darauf die Luftposterfolie. Es sieht also aus wie ein Zelt. Regenwasser kann so auch ablaufen. Der Wind hat bis jetzt auch noch nichts aus den Fugen gerissen. Für's Wochenende ist Sturm angesagt...wird dann der Härtetest.

Trotzdem Danke für Deine Aufmerksamkeit  en: 

Gruß
Sushi


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Okt. 2003)

Hi Irma!

Was für eine Heizung ist das?
Hältst du den ganzen Teich damit Eisfrei?
Was kostet das an Energie?


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Okt. 2003)

*Hallo*

Hallo  Harti

also die  Teichheitzung hab  ich  von  einem Karpfenhändler aus der  Region erstanden , der hat damit  einen  seiner  Zuchtteiche   eisfrei gehalten und  brauchte  dieses Teil nicht mehr.War  für  mich als  Koibesitzer natürlich ein grund  zuzugreifen  weil ich  ja  vor dem  ersten  Winter  ordendlich angst um  meine Süßen hatte.
In meinem Teich hält er  Eisfrei bis auf die  Flachzone da  gefriert  die  decke  schon .Das sind  bisher immerhin 5o% der Wasserfläche. Die  Kois  halten  sich im  diesen  Zeite  eh  nur an der  tiefsten  stelle auf und  stehn  regungslos zusammen  . Bei  diesen Temperaturen  dampft das  Wasser, was  aber nicht  heißt das  es  Kochfisch gibt . Mir  wäre  es   trotzdem  zu  kalt da  reinzufassen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Okt. 2003)

Wie schaut die Heizung aus?
Wie viel Watt hat die Heizung?
Bin neugierig


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Okt. 2003)

*Hallo*

War eine  Woche  in  urlaub daher  die verspätete  Antwort. Also  das  teil ist in eine  teropormasse  gearbeitet  die  ca. 30cm lang  15cm breit und 2 -3 cm dick  ist. In  der  mitte  ist der  Heizstab befestigt. Das hab ich genau in der  mitte  der  tiefsten  stelle  vom Teich  befestigt und ab  minustemperaturen  läuft  die  dann bis wieder  plus  ist  . Hält nicht   bis  in  die  flachzonen  Eisfrei. Scheint  meinen  Fischen aber  zu gefallen  den darunter stehn  sie   die  frostperiode über   nur.  
Was  den  verbrauch angeht  kann ich dazu  nur  soviel sagen  meine  stromrechnung  ist  unerheblich  teuerer dadurch. Scheint also  nicht mehr  zu  verbrauchen  wie  eine  Pumpe  im  Dauerbetrieb.

Hab  das  auch nur angefangen  weil ich gelesen hab das  Kois   nicht unter   1 grad Wassertemperatur haben  dürfen und  so   kanns nicht zufrieren  und  die  Temperatur  scheint  Ok . 
Mach das  jetzt das  4 Jahr  und  keiner  hat sich   beschwert.


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Okt. 2003)

Danke Irma.

Ich hab jetz die 6 Kois drin im Behälter (Er hatte doch nur 700 liter Volumen).
Deshalb hab noch vorher ein 3 Kammernfilter an die Stirnseite gebaut aus GFK.
Da hab ich jetz ein Filter mit 80 liter Wasservolumen am Becken und mit einer 1800 l/h pumpe betrieben.
Funktioniert Super.
Wasserwerte sind auch Bestens.

Die Kois fühlen sich wohl und fressen auch gut.


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Okt. 2003)

*Lächelt**

Jaaaa,  du hast bestimmt   mehr  von deinen  Fischen  im  Winter ,  ich kann  sie  sehn aber   bei mir  ist jetzt  schluss mit  füttern  bis zum Frühjahr   , oder  die  Temperatur  würde  drastisch  steigen  . sie schwimmen  noch  aber  nehmen  schon  freiwillig nichts  mehr an.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Okt. 2003)

Naja.
Wenn ich sie im Teich lassen könnte,wäre es mir lieber.
Ich werde den Teich jetz vergrößern und mache ihn 2 m tief.

Ich hab schon überlegt,ob man auch eine Fußbodenheizung in den Teich legen könnte.
So eine Elektroheizung ,wie man Sie zwischen Estrich und Fliesen machen kann.
Die haben so ab 100 w leistung.

Siehe - defekter Link entfernt - 

Ob das geht?


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Okt. 2003)

*Oh ha . . .*

von sowas hab  ich überhaubt keinen  Schimmer. .


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Harti,

ich beheize auf diese Weise mein Gewächshaus (ist gefliest, da es hauptsächlich der Überwinterung frostempfindlicher Pflanzen dient). Vorab: Es ist schlicht und ergreifend teuer in der Anschaffung und im Verbrauch. Du solltest Dich nicht von den Minimalpreisen (100 Watt für den Wohnbereich) täuschen lassen. Für den Teich müsste es allerdings preiswertere Heizkabel und geeigneteres Material geben (frag mich jetzt bloss nicht, wo). Das Heizkabel wird in Fliesenkleber verlegt, gerät also nicht mit Wasser in Kontakt. Entsprechend dünn ist die (ich vermute PVC-) Isolierung. Na ja, und dann lässt Du einige hundert bis über 1000 Watt permanent durchlaufen...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Okt. 2003)

*Teichheizung*

Hallo Harti
Ich habe so eine E.Heizung für den Teich, :razz: 
geht bei 10 Watt pro Meter los,gibt es auch mit 20 Watt pro mtr 
usw.Kannst du auf meiner Seite sehen.
 paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Paul,

DAS sieht mir ja nun gelungen aus. Erheblich geeigneter als dieses Unterfliesen-Zeugs. Geeignete Isolierung, flexibel, weniger Watt/Meter - und vermutlich auch preiswerter.

Übrigens: Eine tolle Seite hast Du Dir da gebastelt, Kompliment   .

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Nov. 2003)

Hi Paul!

Danke für dein Tip.
Das ist eine prima ID.
Lass doch die Heizung patentieren   

Deine HP ist sehr gelungen.
Mich interessiert dein Skimmer.Hast du da eine genauere Bauanleitung da?


----------

